# Cleaning fleece?



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been looking into it more, and all I can find is vinegar. Does it matter what kind of vinegar or how much you use? All I have is white vinegar. Also does just regular laundry detergent work?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Often people use clear and free or no dye laundry detergent with like 1/2 cup to a cup of vinegar for a full load or a good splash of it will do. It takes out the smell and it comes completely clean. I am sure this goes without saying but get off all the big poop and stuff first lol.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Laundry detergent does work just don't use strong scented ones also you may want to rinse it afterwards to make sure it's all rinsed out. You could put a couple tablespoons in the wash I just sprinkle baking soda in the washer with it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok thank you guys! My mom buys some natural environmentally friendly kind so I'm assuming it'll be good. I'll make sure to do a rinse cycle without soap.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

I just replace mine with new each time. So, there's no need to wash. Of course, I only have 1 rat, so I only have to toss it every 2 weeks. She doesn't pee in her cube/hammocks that often.

I use minimal amounts of fleece for each cube and hammock. My cubes are constructed from PVC pipe. I line the top and bottom with fleece. I tie strips on the side to keep the cube together(nothing is glued) and also to give side walls to the cube. I do similar things for the hammocks. I just make them longer. I've used about 3 yards of fleece since I got my rat. I generally pay about 4 dollars a yard. It took her about 2 days to take to the idea of her new style of cubes/hammocks, but now she loves them. I only replace the fleece. I reuse the PVC pipe. 

No matter how hard you try the smell will eventually linger. I originally tried washing the fleece. My husband told me the washed fleece got smelly very fast. Very fast as in "a few days". I used bleach, vinegar, baking soda, laundry detergent, etc. I spent about 50 dollars on a variety of cleaning supplies. Nothing would keep the smell away. Even before I put them back in her cage. If I let them sit a few days. They'd start to smell. Not a really bad smell, but they had a definite odor. After about 10 weeks. I started using new fleece each time and tossing the old. If you can afford to give new fleece each time. It's a good way to go.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Unscented detergent with an equal amount of baking soda and then white vinegar in the fabric softener compartment or Downy ball.

I don't personally know of anyone that can afford to offer new fleece liners each time and toss the old ones out.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Unscented detergent with an equal amount of baking soda and then white vinegar in the fabric softener compartment or Downy ball.
> 
> I don't personally know of anyone that can afford to offer new fleece liners each time and toss the old ones out.


I don't use liners. I make cubes and hammocks. I replace the fleece on the cubes and hammocks. The cubes and hammocks are made with a frame of PVC pipe. I put 1 layer of fleece on the top and bottom. I tie fleece around the sides to keep it together and make the walls. The floors are bare and I clean them a few times a day. We only pay 4 dollars a yard for fleece at Walmart. If we did have fleece liners. it would only cost about 20 dollars a month to make new ones each time. It's not that expensive. It's just a matter of shopping around and getting the best price for fleece.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I wish I could afford to buy new fleece each time but I change the fleece out twice a week so that would be way too expensive for me at the moment. Thank you everyone for the suggestions!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## idogiam (Sep 22, 2013)

Daize said:


> I don't use liners. I make cubes and hammocks. I replace the fleece on the cubes and hammocks. The cubes and hammocks are made with a frame of PVC pipe. I put 1 layer of fleece on the top and bottom. I tie fleece around the sides to keep it together and make the walls. The floors are bare and I clean them a few times a day. We only pay 4 dollars a yard for fleece at Walmart. If we did have fleece liners. it would only cost about 20 dollars a month to make new ones each time. It's not that expensive. It's just a matter of shopping around and getting the best price for fleece.


Also, (at least mine does) Wal-mart often has a bin with spare ends of fabric that will get you fleece for even cheaper. Pretty much every fabric store will have this, too, so you could just stockpile fleece from there or buy several yards when it's on sale. Alternatively, you could just replace the fleece once a month or some such.


----------

